# +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n }+



## foxyqt (Feb 1, 2008)

So I decided to update my thread and show everyone the newest additions to my collection! This time I took clearer and better pictures.. enjoy ^_^

~ First, this is how everything is stored.. I love these clear makeup displays!







~ Second (my favs), *Eyeshadows*!

Purple





Black / Highlight





Pink / Orange





Green / Gold





Blue / Aqua





Brown





Neutral





~ Third, *Lippies*!





Top Row: CB 96, Marquise D', Queen's Sin, Plink!, Bombshell, Hug Me
Middle Row: Cherish, Masque, Strange Hybrid, 3N, Please Me, Brave New Bronze
Bottom Row: Blankety, Lady Bug, Girl About Town, Mellow Flame, Strawbaby, High Tea





Top Row: Chanel Morning Rose, Freckletone, Barely Lit, Sweetie, Costa Chic, Angel
Bottom Row: Lollipop Loving, Hollywood Nights, Melrose Mood, Orchidazzle, Creme D' Nude, Ramblin' Rose





(Left-to-Right): Pink Grapefruit, Glamoursun, Sock Hop, Style Minx, Starlet Kiss, Strawberry Blonde, Red Devil, Soft & Slow, Illicit, Lychee Luxe, Bait, Springbean





(Left-to-Right): Pure Vanity, Flashtronic, Nymphette, Enchantress, Avarice, Malibu Barbie, Lust, Gold Rebel, Prrr, 2N

~ Fourth, *Eye Pencils, Liners, etc...*!





(Top-to-Bottom)
Glitter Eyeliner: Peacocky, Blitzed
Shadesticks: Mangomix, Royal Hue, Lucky Jade, Sea Me
Liquidlasts: Fuchsia-ism, Greenplay, Aqualine, Classic Cream, Blue Herizon, Molten Sol, Dress Khaki
Paints (Left-to-Right): Artjam, Canton Candy, Chartru, Stilife, Flammable




















(Left-to-Right): Smolder, Auto-De-Blu (broken cap *sad*), Smoothblue, Jealous, Black Karat, Violet Underground, Powersurge, Teddy, Minted, So There Jade, Rave, Fly-By-Blu
















~ Next, *Face Stuff*!


























~ A Few More Things..










Brush Cleanser, Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, Quiver Pearlizer, Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder, Refined Matte Suntan, Refined Enriched Bronze, Accentuate/Sculpt Shaping Powder, Light Medium Mineralize Skinfinish, Alpha Girl Beauty Powder

~ Oookay, *Pigments*!





(Left-to-Right): Sunpepper, Lily White, Dazzleray, Copper Sparkle, Reflects Blue, Chartreuse





(Left-to-Right): Pinked Mauve, Softwash Grey, Shimmertime, Violet, Naval Blue, Dark Soul





(Left-to-Right): Old Gold, Tan, Reflects Gold, Pink Bronze, Helium, Forest Green





Oops 2 got left out! Vanilla and Frozen White!











~ my *dirty* *Brushes*!





(Left-to-Right): 182, 224, 219, 266, 226, 239, 275, 217, 242, 168, 187, 165

~ Extra Stuff










Fix+, Strobe Cream, Prep+Prime Skin, Select Sheer Pressed NC20, Select Cover-Up NC20, Studio Sculpt Concealer NC20





Viva Glam Pallettes (04 & 07), Varneesh Lip Lacquer, Buried Treasure Powerpoint Pencil

*tadaaaaaa* i hope i didnt leave anything out..


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Ooo great collection!


----------



## n_c (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Nice!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Awesome collection!!  There is so much color!!  I want to steal your shadows!!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Great collection!! i love it all


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Nice collection!!


----------



## frocher (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: +{ f o x y q t's m a k e u p c o l l e c t i o n}+*

Gorgeous collection.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow you have SO much stuff! I love your eyeshadow palettes, they look all lovely and nicely arranged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## nikki (Feb 2, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## fingie (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## GertiL (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW! Nice collection. You've given me some lemmings


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 3, 2008)

very nice


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 4, 2008)

it's gorgeous!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 4, 2008)

thank you lovelies!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 4, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## Jot (Feb 4, 2008)

nice stash


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 7, 2008)

merci girls! =)~


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 7, 2008)

AMAZING collection. x


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 7, 2008)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## makeba (Feb 7, 2008)

beautiful. i love the choice in colors of the eyeshadows. Nice collection


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 7, 2008)

I love your shadows!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

Great collection! This is so pretty we seem to have similar taste


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 11, 2008)

thank you very much darlins'!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love your e/s palettes!! *is jealous*


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you! i love taking out my e/s pallettes just to look at them lol its an obsession xD


----------



## mreichert (Mar 3, 2008)

Super collection- very well-rounded


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

amazing collection sweety!


----------



## ColorMeMac (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow that's an awesome collection! BTW, how is Prep+ Prime Skin working out for you? [= I'm planning on buying it.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

amazing collection with nice stuff


----------



## daffie (Jul 13, 2008)

LOVE all of your eye shadows!


----------



## kspencer (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you added anything new lately?  Any updates?


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

Love your collection!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 10, 2008)

Mashallah

Gorgeous collection
enjoy it all

love makeup


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice collection, i love all your eyeshadows


----------



## christinakate (Dec 11, 2008)

Aweeeesome collection !
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 13, 2008)

xD *tadaaaaaa* THAT WAS TOO CUTE ,


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 13, 2008)

lol u have MORE than a girl could ever need in a LIFETIME. Really great stuff!!


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 16, 2009)

Great collection


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 8, 2009)

Prettyyy pretty compilation


----------



## Tahti (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG wow, what a beautiful collection! I'm jealous of your Mi'Lady, mine is finally gone ;(


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 14, 2009)

thank you for all the wonderful comments, specktrettes! I've updated my thread with more stuff!! hope you all like the new pictures ^-^


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice and organized collection.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 17, 2009)

great collection..


----------



## limindah (Sep 17, 2009)

in your blue e/s pallete, which collection is "bang on blue" from??? that is a gorgeous colorr!!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 17, 2009)

*gemmel06 *& *moonlit*; thank you very much! <3

*limindah*; 'Bang on Blue' is from the C-Shock collection which came out in June 2007 =D HTH!


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Amazing!!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 22, 2009)

Where did you get the lipstick organizer from? ive been looking for one and i cant find em


----------



## bethanie (Sep 27, 2009)

Amazing collection!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank You Specktrettes! I forgot to add a picture of my MSF's!! I put it up now, here it is:






*twiztdlilangel*; the lipstick organizer came with the whole clear makeup display.. I got it from a small store that sells home appliances in my country.. =)


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely collection


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 22, 2010)

Totally wish I could see this, but the pictures won't load.


----------

